# 1947 Chevy at Autogeek's Show Car Garage!



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*1947 Chevy at Autogeek's Show Car Garage!*

Lew stopped by today for a visit and we did a little project with his truck, (more on that later), just thought I would share a few pictures after the project while he was leaving...














































*What's in Autogeek's Garage - Second Season*
Lew and his custom convertible 1947 First Series Chevrolet Pick-up is on our second season of our TV show "What's in Autogeek's Garage" which starts airing 
*New Episode*
Sunday, April 1st at 11:00am Eastern Time on Fox Sports Network

*Repeats*
Monday, April 2nd at 4:00pm Eastern Time on Fox Sports Network​Then for the next 12 weeks the show will continue during these two time slots...

Here's some shots from when we shot Lew and his truck along with Bruno Massel and Matt Steele...

*Lou's 1947 First Series Chevrolet Pick-up*




































:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I love the ghost flames in the black on the front end. Very nice touch

Matt


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Loving those flames on the wagon and have to ask what you have coated your floor tiles with as i have similar floor in garage and yours looks fantastic as well


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Hideous truck.


----------

